# IL / WI meetup anyone?



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Since I have been on this forum, I have come across a lot of people within an hour of me, and 4 within 20 minutes LOL. 

Anyone interested in doing a meetup? A Golden Retriever Picnic? All dogs welcome of course. I can't leave out Hurley and Dream their feelings would be hurt. 

Anyone?

Julie


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

There are a lot of members from IL and WI. I think this would be a very fun idea.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Great idea! Unfortunately I won't be able to come because I am leaving for England next week for our 2 year assignment. But I hope you all get together and take lots of pictures.

Kim do you still talk to Gretchen?


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

The Jakester says he is interested........ and Riley too!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Well let's start trying to get something together. We have tons of State Parks, Forest Preserves, dog parks etc. out here. 

Sorry, you are leaving, but England.. how exciting - maybe we can all come visit there LOL.

Julie


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

magiclover said:


> Great idea! Unfortunately I won't be able to come because I am leaving for England next week for our 2 year assignment. But I hope you all get together and take lots of pictures.
> 
> Kim do you still talk to Gretchen?


No.  But I might have her number in my phone somewhere... I could try to look it up. I'm sorry you won't be able to make it, but gosh, I'm envious that you're going to England.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here's a thought...we could meet up at the Dock Dogs event in Rockford on July 2nd, which is a Thursday. It starts at 3 p.m. and goes until 7 p.m......
for $10 you can just practice dock diving with your dog!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I actually would be totally down for that. I live about an hour south of Rockford, and Flora loves the water!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Dock jumping would be fun, but I don't think Layla is ready (obedience wise) for something like that (she is afraid of everything right now LOL)... next year hopefully. 

If you all go, please take tons of pictures.

blessings,

Julie


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

well I wouldn't want to pick anything that would exclude some members, so maybe dock diving isn't such a great idea after all.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Nothing says we can't do two meet ups LOL. There can be a dock jumping, and another one...There are lots of us in this area.

Of course since you brought up dock jumping.... so you have to be at both .

Deal?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great idea*

GREAT IDEA but we work all during the week, so it would have to be on a weekend.

Also I would have to get Hubby to agree.


Are people supposed to bring their dogs to a meetup?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

uh oh, I work on weekends most of the time.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hotel4dogs*

Hotel4dogs

Sorry about that. Yes, some work on weekends, some during the week!:no::no:
Wish we didn't have to work!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have to work to support my dogs 



Karen519 said:


> Hotel4dogs
> 
> Sorry about that. Yes, some work on weekends, some during the week!:no::no:
> Wish we didn't have to work!!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Let's see how many people are interested, and then we will try to choose a date that works for everyone.


----------

